# Jetty Fishing Line



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Could you all tell me what kind and what test strength line you use for jetty fishing? The braid I've been using for two years just isn't doing the job. 50lb...I've lost alot of big reds lately due to abrasion on rocks.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i used 17# mono (momoi and jinkai)
shifted to braid a month ago.
now using 20# fireline for deadsticking, 30# sufix for plugging.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Several years ago tried several lines for soaking bait from jetty and Ande seemed to hold up better than anything that I tried.I don't see any use in using expensive line for bottom fishing a jetty because nothing will have a long life.Have just respooled a couple reels with copolymer to see how it works.
Jake


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Mono for Jetty*

Scenario: A large red for example starts running with 20#mono..will turning a fish like that "on the run" bust 20#mono?


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

patindaytona said:


> Scenario: A large red for example starts running with 20#mono..will turning a fish like that "on the run" bust 20#mono?


Pat, those jetty bulls know how to use the rocks to get free. Braid is worst line you could use on a jetty since it abrastion resistence is very very low... bull fishing on a jetty you don't need to cast very far so use the largest lb test of a good cheap mono you can put on your reel and have enough line to turn your fish.. and even at that inspect your line for knicks and cuts constantly and put new line on at least before every fishing trip.... I guarenttee you your luck will change.


----------

